
A Stupid Question?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/10/18/a-stupid-question/
======
morphle2
The general idea is "companies exist to make money, at least enough to cover
there expenses". So if you've been so succesful and have discoved how to make
money yet, but you have figured out how to spend money, that does seem a
situation that begs for questions. But if you don't want people to ask
questions, you can always ask them that they are asking stupid questions.

